# Wie viel MB volumen verbraucht ihr im Monat?



## Minga_Bua (26. Juli 2010)

Wie der Titel schon sagt.

Ich habe aktuell ein iPhone 4 mit complete 1200 Tarif bestellt.
Aber bin gerade auf das 1&1 angebot ALLNET flat + Samsung Galaxy S I9000 gestossen.
Die flat an sich ist prima für den Preis. 39,99 im Monat (Im gegensatz hierzu 89,98 für 1200 Inklusivminuten bei T-Mobile)
Das Netz ist auch gut.
Internetvolumen scheinbar auf 250MB begrenzt.
Das Handy scheint richtig gut zu sein. Leider habe ich keine ahnung von Android oder auf was man da achten sollte.

Nun lese ich bei google das manche nie auf diese 250MB kommen?
Ich stelle mir vor 10 youtube filme zu gucken und zack ist das volumen weg?


----------



## Player007 (26. Juli 2010)

Also mitm iPhone 3GS im Complete M Tarif komm im Durchschnitt auf ca. 800 MB ^^
Aber auch schon oft drüber gewesen 
Kommt dadurch, das ich auch Tethering am MacBook nutze


----------



## Minga_Bua (26. Juli 2010)

Kann man denn so sagen was 1 Minute Hd youtube Video so verbraucht z.b.?
Oder 1 Stunde im PCGH Forum surfen? bzw auf der Seite?
Ich muss gestehen ich habe ka was da wie alles geladen wird.


----------



## Iceananas (27. Juli 2010)

Bei Android wird ein bisschen mehr Volumen gebraucht als beim iPhone, da der Browser mehr Inhalte darstellen kann (Flash). Wie viel verbraucht wird, hängt natürlich davon ab, wie viele Seiten du besuchst. Du kannst die PCGH Seite eine Stunde lang offen lassen, da wird kein Traffic entstehen, solange du nix anklickst  Ok scherz beiseite, das weißt du bestimmt auch so, also allein an Surfen verbrauche ich nicht sonderlich viel, vielleicht 150-200MB im Monat, und ich surfe recht viel auf dem Handy (die halbstündige Ubahnfahrt jeden Morgen, Langeweile während der Vorlesung). 50 MB kann man bei mir auch schon für andere Programme einrechnen, wie z.B. Apps herunterladen, Apps updaten, Emails usw. Außerdem verbraucht Google Maps auch mal 50 MB im Monat, wenn ich öfter auf die Karte mal gucken muss, das macht dann schon mal 300MB.

(Mobile) Youtube Streams haben in etwa eine Bitrate von 400 kbit/s. Eine Minute macht dann 400 *60 /8 = 3000 KB = 3MB pro Minute. Ich verbrate wegen Youtube auch gut und gerne mal 400 MB im Monat 

Ich habe 1 GB UMTS Volumen und überschreite es regelmäßig  Bekomme gut 1,5 GB im Monat zusammen, mir wäre die 250 viel zu wenig, ich hätte am liebsten 5 GB.. hängt aber wie gesagt stark vom Benutzer ab. Denke 1 GB reicht für die Meisten, 250 erscheint mir allerdings zu wenig.


edit: Youtube HD verbraucht viel viel mehr, allerdings wäre es mir neu, dass man Youtube HD auf dem Handy streamen könnte.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (27. Juli 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Youtube HD verbraucht viel viel mehr, allerdings wäre es mir neu, dass man Youtube HD auf dem Handy streamen könnte.



Bei android 2.2 gibts so eine Option beim Youtube Player allerdings hab ichs noch nie probiert.

Im Monat hab ich 600MB und brauch die auch , dank 3G Watchdog weiß ich aber immer wieviel ich noch hab damit ich nicht drüberkomme. 
Es hängt allerdings davon ab ob du an deinem Arbeitsplatz / Daheim WLAN hast oder nicht , da ich in der Schule kein offenes WLAN hab brauch ich halt da relativ viel Volumen. 250MB wär mir definitiv zu wenig.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2010)

nichtsoschlau schrieb:


> Kann man denn so sagen was 1 Minute Hd youtube Video so verbraucht z.b.?
> Oder 1 Stunde im PCGH Forum surfen? bzw auf der Seite?
> Ich muss gestehen ich habe ka was da wie alles geladen wird.


 
Also, HD Videos sind schon ziemlich groß, aber auf nem Handydisplay ist es an sich völliger nonsense, HD zu nutzen ^^ aber so 15-20MB hat ein typisches Musikvideo sicher schon. Wenn Du liest, dass viele mit 250MB locker auskommen, liegt das wohl einfach daran, dass der typische tcom-Kunde idR nicht mehr ganz so jung ist, etwas "konservativer" auch im Medienverhalten und es (wie ich) unsinnig finden, auch noch unterwegs Videos und so nen Kram anzuschauen. Mobiles Internet bräuchte ICH nur zur Information, zB Foren, Newsseiten, Fahrplaninfo usw. - alles, was nur ab und anmal Fotos oder Bilder hat, die jeweils dann auch nur 20-100kb groß sind, und wo keine Videos und Musk dabei sind, hat halt nicht unbedingt sonderlich viel MB. Unterhaltung wie Musik und Videos kann ich mir vorher "offline" aufs Handy kopieren, dazu brauch ich nicht auch noch im Bus oder beim Grillen youtube... 

PCGH: so ne Seite hat ca. 1-2MB, würd ich sagen. Und die Bilder, die einmal geladen wurden, müssen idR nicht nochmal geladen werden, d.h. ein erneuter Aufrf => nur anderer Text => text hat kaum "traffic". Allerdings Werbebanner usw., das is wieder dann neuer "traffic".


----------



## Iceananas (27. Juli 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Bei android 2.2 gibts so eine Option beim Youtube Player allerdings hab ichs noch nie probiert.



Das wußte ich nicht.. HQ würde aber auch völlig langen, wußte gar nicht, dass ein Handy YT-HD (flüssig) decodieren kann.

Mit HD kommt man gerne mal auf 1-2 Mbit/s, das wird verdammt viel traffic und viel Spaß beim Laden 

Eine Forumseite hat ein paar hundert kbs, auf der Main vielleicht ein bisschen mehr und wenn man je nach Artikel mehr oder weniger Bilder hat, kommt man schon schnell auf ziemlich viel.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (27. Juli 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Das wußte ich nicht.. HQ würde aber auch völlig langen, wußte gar nicht, dass ein Handy YT-HD (flüssig) decodieren kann.
> 
> Mit HD kommt man gerne mal auf 1-2 Mbit/s, das wird verdammt viel traffic und viel Spaß beim Laden



Funktioniert , ich weiß zwar nicht mit welcher Auflösung aber es sieht auf jeden Fall wesentlich besser aus als ohne HD ^^

Ich schaff über HSDPA ca 1Mbit , also soo lange dauert das nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## V!PeR (27. Juli 2010)

Ich habe 250 MB frei und bin niemals darüber gekommen...Ich denke mehr,als 100 MB brauch ich mit Handy nicht^^ Sogar noch weniger zur Zeit...Dafür hab ich aber auch mehr Traffic @ PC am start


----------



## Plonk (27. Juli 2010)

Habe auch 250 frei und selbst wenn ich mal einige Apps runter lade bin ich weit von den 250 weg. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich sowas wie YouTube unterwegs nicht nutze (generell nicht auf dem Handy). ISt halt zur Infobeschaffung und nicht zur Unterhaltung gedacht.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (27. Juli 2010)

Naja zu wenig MB kann man eigentlich nicht haben man kann auch z.B. das Handy als Modem benutzen und unterwegs am Laptop online gehen. Dank WLAN/Bluetooth braucht man auch kein Kabel mehr dafür.


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2010)

Ich habe 200MB im Monat frei ab dann wird die Geschindigkeit nur gedrosselt. Da in meiner Region sowieso nur Edge verfügbar ist kann ich aber die 200MB fast nie erreichen. Verbrauche ca. 150MB/Monat.


----------



## Iceananas (27. Juli 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich habe 200MB im Monat frei ab dann wird die Geschindigkeit nur gedrosselt. Da in meiner Region sowieso nur Edge verfügbar ist kann ich aber die 200MB fast nie erreichen. Verbrauche ca. 150MB/Monat.


ok das ist natürlich bitter  mit edge krieg ich immer ne krise, weil das ewig braucht zum laden.. soll ja leuten geben, die extra ihr umts ausschalten, um den akku zu schonen, und gammeln dann auf ewig mit edge rum...

aber mit UMTS wären die 200 MB bei mir auf jeden mal in weniger als eine Woche voll.


----------



## pixelflair (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich leg mich ma auf ca. 300mb fest ;D

hab bis 250mb ohne Speedbegrenzung.

in den letzten 2 Monaten hatte ich sie geknackt, weil ich öfters google maps brauchte. aber sonst lieg ich eigentlich immer unter 250mb mit icq,mails,twitter und ab und zu mal auf facebook usw. surfen..


----------



## CrazyBanana (28. Juli 2010)

Ich brauch so ca. 200mb mitm Handy und dann noch den Rest(800MB) mitm Laptop.
ich habe 1000min, 500sms und 1gb um 12,80 monat


----------



## ich558 (28. Juli 2010)

@Iceananas
Naja da auch in meinem sch**** Kaff bis Ende des Jahres seit ca. 4Jahren nur DSL 384 hergeht bin ich solche Geschindigkeiten gewont aber beim Schulausflug 5 Tage lang nach Berlin durchbrach ich die 200MB Schallmauer in dieser Zeit


----------

